# Good Citizen Training?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What type of commands and training is involved with the Good Citizen Training?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just found a good thread on Good Citizen Training http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=Good+Citizen


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

More information on this site about Therapy Dogs

http://www.tdi-dog.org/Default.aspx


----------

